# Been a while...



## Bull_Nuts (Mar 22, 2021)

So after a 3 year sabbatical I'm finally getting back to brewing.  HOWEVER, I cant seem to find the supplier for vials, filters, syringes, etc., that I used to use.  Can anyone drop me a pm with info on a reliable vendor?

Thanks


----------



## squatster (Mar 22, 2021)

Good to see you back in
Hopefully you will post up what your brewing and experiences with it- I have only made tren but that was way back when- think 2006 when I first joined  Profesional Muscle. Think I may stiff have some left
I know, not good


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Apr 1, 2021)

Ill be brewing test e and deca...thats pretty normal for me.

I ALSO ordered 2g of YK11 and with the dose being between 10mg and 20mg im wondering the best way to do such a small increment...oral or convert it into injectable...and if I were to convert it, what would be the recipe?

Any input would be welcome.

Thx


----------



## bbuck (Apr 1, 2021)

Besides Sterile Syringes, a sponsor. You can check Amazon and eBay.


----------

